# Three Puppies and Mum Need a Home



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

If you would like to adopt a dog please visit the homepage link in my profile for full details and photos. Thank you.


----------



## patsy (May 8, 2009)

*puppies*

Hi sorry cannot have a puppy as i already have a dog and have just saved two kittens from being drowned good luck glad someone else cares patsy


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thank you*



patsy said:


> Hi sorry cannot have a puppy as i already have a dog and have just saved two kittens from being drowned good luck glad someone else cares patsy


Thank you Patsy for your note, hopefully they will all get a good home soon.


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

*They Need Your Help*

*These dogs are still homeless.

Can you help?*


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Visit my homepage for full details.

Thank you.


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just leaving a small reminder as these four dogs are still needing a home.

Very sad situation.

Puppies For Adoption


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Still homeless*

Hello,

Just leaving another small reminder as these dogs are still homeless.

Maybe there's someone new that can help?

Please visit the website for photos:

Puppies For Adoption

Thank you.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Sad....

I can advise you to advertise on Adopta-me - Adopção de Animais
and
ndice

Good luck (


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you Margot, I will look it up!

If anybody is looking for a dog, please visit the website.

These are truly lovely dogs that deserve a good home.

Puppies For Adoption


----------

